
Ask HN: Have You Had Success with Programming Boot Camps? - cntrlaltdlt
Currently I&#x27;m about a year out of work in an industry and field I have no intention of returning to. I originally graduated with an civil engineering degree.<p>I started looking into programming boot camps as a way to jump start into another job market with out going back to school for 2-3 years.<p>Can anyone shed light about their experience and or usefulness?<p>Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
======
mtmail
Some older discussion in "Ask HN: People who completed a bootcamp 3+ years
ago: what are you doing now?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14518093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14518093)

~~~
cntrlaltdlt
Thank you!

